# Corsair CX650M - Chinaböller?



## Preunife (13. Dezember 2016)

*Corsair CX650M - Chinaböller?*

Hey Leute,
Ich habe am Donnerstag mein neu gekauftes Corsair CX650M Netzteil in meinen PC eingebaut und als ich es dann eingeschaltet, und meinen PC hochgefahren habe, gab es ein merkwürdiges Geräusch, woraufhin meine HDD Festplatte, mein AsRock Z97 Extreme4, sowie auch meine beiden Corsair Lüftercontroller (einer gehört zum Gehäuse, Corsair 460X Crystal Series und ein weiterer, da ich 3 Corsair HD120 Lüfter verbaut habe, die mit dem Gehäusecontroller nicht kompatibel sind) offenbar kaputt gegangen sind. Die Festplatte geht auch an anderen PCs nicht mehr; die Lüfter drehen sich zwar noch, aber ohne Beleuchtung. Auf der Festplatte waren wichtige Daten und ich musste auf mein altes Motherboard sowie mein altes Netzteil zurückgreifen, welches -im Gegensatz zum neu gekauften- einwandfrei funktioniert.
Da ich vom Corsair Support leider seit Donnerstag keine Antwort bekommen habe, wende ich mich jetzt hier an das Forum, in der Hoffnung, hier auf ein offenes Ohr zu stoßen, denn sowas kann bei einem komplett neuen Netzteil einfach nicht passieren, ich habe schließlich nicht irgendeine Noname Billigmarke gekauft.
Das war auch der eigentlich Grund, wieso ich überhaupt mein Netzteil ersetzt habe, nämlich weil ich meine Komponenten besser "absichern" wollte und dann passiert sowas.
Viele Grüße, Felix Preuninger.


----------



## the_leon (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Corsair CX650M - Chinaböller?*

Evtl. solltest du den Verkäufer kontaktieren?
Ansonsten hoffen das auf Kulanz der entstandene Schaden ersetzt wird.


----------



## keks4 (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Corsair CX650M - Chinaböller?*

Keine Antwort ist auch eine Antwort, da kommt wohl nix mehr


----------



## Chimera (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Corsair CX650M - ChinabÃ¶ller?*



Preunife schrieb:


> Da ich vom Corsair Support leider seit Donnerstag keine Antwort bekommen habe, wende ich mich jetzt hier an das Forum, in der Hoffnung, hier auf ein offenes Ohr zu stoßen, denn sowas kann bei einem komplett neuen Netzteil einfach nicht passieren, ich habe schließlich nicht irgendeine Noname Billigmarke gekauft.
> Das war auch der eigentlich Grund, wieso ich überhaupt mein Netzteil ersetzt habe, nämlich weil ich meine Komponenten besser "absichern" wollte und dann passiert sowas.
> Viele Grüße, Felix Preuninger.



DAS heisst leider gar nix, zumal Corsair ja nicht die Netzteile baut, sondern einfach nen Sticker draufklebt. Hier kannst du mal sehen, was man 2014 bei Corsair unter deren Label anbot bzw. wer die Fertiger waren: Netzteilanbieter: C-D - Netzteile: Echte Marke oder Label? Die Vergleichsliste der wahren Produzenten 2014. Und eben, der Preis sagt leider nix über die Quali aus. Grad bei gewissen Marken zahlt man halt noch den Premium-Label-Aufpreis, für den Gedanken, dass man was besseres hat. Persönlich(!) setze ich drum in erster Linie auf Netzteile aus erster Hand, sprich Seasonic, FSP Fortron, usw. und nur selten auf etwas, wo ein anderer gefertigt hat und dann ein Label draufgeklebt wurd und dann auch nur, wenn was braucbares drin ist.  Ein Ansatz wären z.B. die Reviews von PCGH, wobei sie nicht oft auf die eigentlichen Fertiger eingehen, sondern halt mehr auf die Substanz wie Schutzschaltungen, Quali der Bauteile, usw. eingehen. 
Jetzt stellt sich halt wie immer in solchen Fällen die Schuldfrage: ist es Eigenverschulden, hast du null Ansprüche und musst es wohl als Lehrgeld betrachten, wenn es jedoch ein Fehler am Netzteil selber war, ja dann wäre wohl Corsair an der Reihe. Am besten mal im Corsair-eigenen Forum jemanden ansprechen, dort sind sie z.T. deutlich aktiver als hier


----------



## Bluebeard (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Corsair CX650M - Chinaböller?*

Das ist natürlich eine Reaktion die man nicht haben möchte. Ich bin mir aber sicher, dass du auf dein Ticket auch eine Antwort bekommen hast und alles seine Wege geht. Dies bedeutet wir werden uns alle Komponenten anschauen und entsprechend ersetzen, sofern unser Netzteil dies verursacht hat. Du kannst aber auch gerne noch deine Ticketnummer hier nennen, dann schaue ich mir die Sache im Ticketsystem an und helfe falls es Unklarheiten gibt.


----------

